# Driven: The Billy Monger Story



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

BBC2 Monday 19 November 9pm

I'm sure that some of you may remember the terrible racing crash that sadly resulted in him losing both legs. This is a one hour programme following his desire and passion to get back to racing.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Watched a documentary about two months ago when he went to meet Alex zinardi what a cracking young guy and Alex is an inspiration to anyone who has had life changing injuries.
Billy is back getting top three finishes &#55356;&#57286;


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully a good show.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, I was there on the day and witnessed that horrific accident.

This young lad has tremendous talent, guts and energy.

I'm looking forward to this documentary.


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

This documentary is currently available on bbc i player


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Watched it on iPlayer last night, very well put together and gives a really good insight into what he's been up to since his accident. on top of everything else he's just really likeable and it definitely comes across in the documentary.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Unfortunately, I was there on the day and witnessed that horrific accident.
> 
> This young lad has tremendous talent, guts and energy.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this documentary.


I can't imagine what it was like to be there. Especially as you can stand and watch opposite.

I saw it live on t.v. Soon as it happened I knew it was going to be bad.

Glad too see he is recovering well and back to doing something he clearly loves and has a talent for

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

J306TD said:


> I can't imagine what it was like to be there. Especially as you can stand and watch opposite.
> 
> I saw it live on t.v. Soon as it happened I knew it was going to be bad.
> 
> ...


It was bloomin awful to see and we were 100yds further down the track to where it happened. Unbelievably though, there were a small amount of vermin, as I referred to them as, who were moaning about the delay to the days racing as the stoppage was approx 2hrs!!

I've just downloaded it on iPlayer and I'm going to watch it now.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> It was bloomin awful to see and we were 100yds further down the track to where it happened. Unbelievably though, there were a small amount of vermin, as I referred to them as, who were moaning about the delay to the days racing as the stoppage was approx 2hrs!!
> 
> I've just downloaded it on iPlayer and I'm going to watch it now.


Vermin is a polite term to use. Can't believe people can be so insensitive. Poor lad had just had a horrific crash and they want the race to continue....makes your blood boil

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, that's just had me balling I must say.

Inspirational or what hey?

I felt for his family, especially his mum. She got me balling when she greeted him after his 3rd place finish in his first race.

Hats off to Lewis also for his support.

A real feel good documentary after such a devastating incident.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was a good watch. 

He comes across as a really good guy. Some achievement to get back to racing so fast and being competitive. I think to be driven he really really needs his racing fix. He really needs to have racing in his life. 

He clearly also has a connection with his dog. His dog mimicking him with his leg. :lol:

Still a horrible accident to watch. Still no idea why the other car stopped on the track and the other racers could have moved over far earlier. 

Don't think anyone would wish Billy anything other than success.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Was just wondering the same Kerr about the stationary car. The team owner described it as Billy crashing into their car but it was unavoidable from what I could see and why hasn't it pulled off the track...

Really enjoyed watching it and what a fantastic positive attitude he has. I see he is looking for sponsorship in order to keep racing despite a decent first season in F3 - all the best Billy Monger!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

davidcraggs said:


> *Was just wondering the same Kerr about the stationary car. The team owner described it as Billy crashing into their car but it was unavoidable from what I could see and why hasn't it pulled off the track...*
> 
> Really enjoyed watching it and what a fantastic positive attitude he has. I see he is looking for sponsorship in order to keep racing despite a decent first season in F3 - all the best Billy Monger!


I believe the car he crashed into had spun in front of the pack.


----------

